# L?



## Skimble (2 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

beim durchstöbern der Funktionen einer produktions Steuerung bin ich auf ein paar in awl geschriebene befehlszeilen gestoßen die mich etwas verwirrt haben. Nun bin ich guter Dinge das mir hier jemand erklären kann wofür das L in der Zeile "U     L     16.0" steht. Den Befehl laden schließe ich aus da das L dort steh wo normaler weise E's, A's oder M's stehen.
Ebenfalls wundere ich mich über eine Zeile mit dem inhalt "=    14.0" wie funktioniert das und was bezweckt man damit?

Danke schonmal.

LG,
Skimble


----------



## marlob (2 März 2011)

L 16.0 ist das Bit 16.0 in den Lokalvariablen.

Was steht denn ausser dem = 14.0 noch da?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (2 März 2011)

Mit L greifst du auf die Lokaldaten des Bausteines zu. (Das sind die Varaiblen welche du im Bereich TEMP definierst). Es müssen aber keine definiert sein, sondern über L x.x kann man auch absolut auf die Adressen zugreifen.


----------



## StareR (25 März 2011)

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen L14 und L16?


----------



## M-Ott (25 März 2011)

Der Unterschied ist L2.


P.S. Wer völlig informationsfreie Fragen stellt wird ebensolche Antworten bekommen.


----------



## bike (25 März 2011)

StareR schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen L14 und L16?



Na zwei 16 -14 = 2

Mir gibt zu denken, wenn du hier 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=322042&postcount=2

über eine NCU diskutierst und dann nicht weißt was Lokalvariablen sind.


bike


----------



## Corosop15 (25 März 2011)

Hallo bike,

der User schreibt nur so seltsame Beiträge. Der Verweis auf seine Homepage landet bei einer Suchmaschinenoptimierung. Ich schätze mal, ein Spammer, welcher nur auf die Homepage aufmerksam machen will.

Gruß
Corosop15


----------

